

MAVEPAY: a new lightweight payment scheme for peer to peer currency networks - wslh
http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/04/16/mavepay-a-new-lightweight-payment-scheme-for-peer-to-peer-currency-networks/

======
wslh
Check also MAVE: digital signature protocol for massive bulk verifications
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852279>

